# Tobacco World Don Pepin Event - Saturday 4/28



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Folks,
Another one yet to come.
That is three weeks in a row Kris throws a party with a great cigar maker.
This time its Pepin himself in person.
I am sure we will have a blast as usual.
Will be a short day for me due to a prior evening engagement that we have but will certainly stop by.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Folks,
> Another one yet to come.
> That is three weeks in a row Kris throws a party with a great cigar maker.
> This time its Pepin himself in person.
> ...


Count me in!:tu

ATL


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Tobacco world in marietta? Or a different one?


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Fistville said:


> Tobacco world in marietta? Or a different one?


This Tobaccoworld

http://www.tobaccoworldcigars.com/


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah Damnit. I'm going to be in Boca the week after for my brother's college graduation. ****ing horrible timing.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Fistville said:


> Ah Damnit. I'm going to be in Boca the week after for my brother's college graduation. ****ing horrible timing.


Don't worry.
At the rate Kris is holding events, wouldn't doubt it if one is going on when you come our way.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Fistville said:


> Ah Damnit. I'm going to be in Boca the week after for my brother's college graduation. ****ing horrible timing.


Just make sure you let us know when you are going to be down here......:ss

Ron


----------

